# Element Gleitlager schwergängig,Abhilfe,Tips??



## radlseppal (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mein Element (2001) zerlegt,da die Federung immmer schlechter ansprach.Meine Problem ist das Hauptlager.Der Bolzen und die beiden Gleitlagerbuchsen sind in sehr guten Zustand und nicht eingelaufen.
Bei der Montage der Schwinge ist alles sehr leichtgängig,nur wenn ich die beiden Inbusschrauben anziehe (Drehmoment) lässt sich die Schwinge
nur noch sehr schwer bewegen (die anderen Drehpunkte) sind noch nicht montiert.Ich habe schon div. Schmiermittel ausprobiert.
Mir ist nat. bekannt,daß die Gleitlager schlechter anspechen als Kugellager.
Bitte um Tips Erfahrungen usw.

Vielen Dank
und
viele
Grüße
Sepp


----------



## Clemens (23. Dezember 2008)

Hatte ich auch mal bei einem meiner früheren Elements. Damals musste das Hauptlager ausgerieben werden, danach ging es wieder leichtgängig. Braucht allerdings ein Spezialwerkzeug dafür.

Frag hier mal nach: www.radsportkimmerle.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2008)

Lass die Finger vom Ausreiben, hat schon manchen Rahmen zerstört!

Ich habe das Bike auf den Kopf gestellt und die Schraube unter dem Tretlager entfernt.
Die Achse so gedreht, dass deren Loch sich mit dem Loch im Gehäuse deckt.
Anschließend mit einer Spritze dünnes teflonhaltiges Öl eingefüllt (wirklich dünn, kein Kettenöl!).
Das Öl bleibt dann im Tretlagergehäuse und hält die Gleitflächen feucht.
Außerdem wird Schmutz immer nach außen getragen.
Die meiste Reibung entsteht zwischen Schwinge und dem Lagerbund, NICHT zwischen Achse und Lager!
Also, besser nicht ausreiben.....


----------



## radlseppal (25. Dezember 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Lass die Finger vom Ausreiben, hat schon manchen Rahmen zerstört!
> 
> Ich habe das Bike auf den Kopf gestellt und die Schraube unter dem Tretlager entfernt.
> Die Achse so gedreht, dass deren Loch sich mit dem Loch im Gehäuse deckt.
> ...



Hallo,
Du hast vollkommen recht (s.Beschreibung),hätte ich sowieso nicht gemacht,da der Bolzen wie oben beschrieben super leicht dreht
Aber wer hat eine Lösung?????????????
Danke
Sepp


----------

